# A Little Seatbelt Mod



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, so I've been thinking about this for a while now. Sometimes I find reaching round to grab the seat belt a little awkward at times, as do my passengers. At night especially it's fiddly to get hold of considering its position in the rear door card. Searching around can also cause potential scratches with rings or watches. A little search on ebay found me these BMW genuine part seat belt holders that slot into the headrest posts and are adjustable. I was lucky that the maximum adjustment range fitted the TT perfectly so now the belt is held out in front of the seat corner making it a whole lot easier to reach! 8) It may not be too everyone's taste but I think they look and feel very OEM and for £15 you can't go wrong. Just a quick unhooking from the holding allows the seat to be popped forward if need's be.

I think the application should suit both the Coupe and Roadster fine.

These ones were listed as being adjustable whereas other ebay sellers said they weren't. Seeing as they're a genuine BMW part I think they should all be the same. If anyone else is interested just ask the seller to check if there are several slotted grooves in the metal connecting rods that allow for adjustment. They also come with 2 sets of rubber inserts for the headrest posts. 12mm is the one that fits the TT. Anyway, here are some pics for you all to see my "latest mod" !


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice work Naresh link?

I am still awaiting pics of your modded mats 

Charlie


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Brilliant idea mate, I was thinking about doing something to make the seatbelt easier to reach myself. You've saved me some research. How about a link to where you got them from?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

is there any safety concerns with this? Only reason I ask is that you've changed the angle the belt tightens/loosens so in the event of an accident, unless that 'mod' is metal it would probably snap, leaving slack in the belt, potentially causing worse results


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That's a bloody clever idea and does look original ... want some of those [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice find mate need something like that for my roadster maybe you could get a group buy going.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Are these what you bought.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-SEAT-BELT-COM ... 23034448cb


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys I do feel now that the car has a more updated feel to it now when getting inside to reach for the belt. It's a subtle mod but hugely effective. If you feel that the metal clip keeps dropping down to the floor just pull the plastic guide piece back up to keep it in place. They are made out of plastic but the angle change is minor so feel it shouldn't make much of a difference under sudden braking.

I just did a search on ebay for "seat belt holder". A recent ad is here, listed as universal but still an actual BMW part. (5 available)

LINK


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Your getting old mate. :wink:

Nice new mod though, although can't say it's ever bothered me. :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I did look at this for my roadster but they are £35.  your idea looks so much better.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

barton TT said:


> I did look at this for my roadster but they are £35.  your idea looks so much better.


That's seriously fugly, and overpriced. This one is a genuine BMW part so you know it won't look aweful in the car. Once you're dropped the headrest to the lowest position the holder is practically invisibe apart from the black guide. 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Are these what you bought.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-SEAT-BELT-COM ... 23034448cb


 Yeah I would like to know if they are the same ones as well. They have plenty of them it seems


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

les said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Are these what you bought.
> ...


These ones in the link below are the same that I bought and are clearly labelled up as being adjustable although any BMW advertised one should be fine.

LINK


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

buy online here.
http://www.kentbmwaccessories.co.uk/pro ... d79b1e8c9d


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice mod pity it wont work on pole positions


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

barton TT said:


> buy online here.
> http://www.kentbmwaccessories.co.uk/pro ... d79b1e8c9d


 But they are out of stock :?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

There are 2 left here  ...................

LINK


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice find Naresh. I found that sometimes the seat belt got caught between the door and the door frame when closing, and occasionally it was awkward to get hold of the slack belt behind the seat, depending on where it 'landed', so I fitted an extra seat belt docking device. I find it great to use and easy to dock. One advantage is that is doesn't change the Audi configuration so no insurance or safety anxiety.

However I will still buy the one you have, because it's so cute  

Joe

Pic here:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice mod pity it wont work on pole positions


Andy

Have look at my post. My seat belt mod might suit your pole positions.

Joe


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice find you guys 8) Posted a thread a few months ago along the same lines, but could never find any  Have just ordered a set, any How too's on how to remove the head rests on a roadster as they are set, i think there is a pin you have to remove ?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure on how the Roadster ones come off as would have assumed the are the same as the coupe (release button on one of the posts).

Actually the Coupe ones are quite fiddly to remove due to limited space. You need to slide the seats all the way back then tilt forward to remove.


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Isnt that a bit of a @$$ to get someone sitting in the back if thats in the way?
Not that you have people sitting in the back that often.



Naresh said:


> OK, so I've been thinking about this for a while now. Sometimes I find reaching round to grab the seat belt a little awkward at times, as do my passengers. At night especially it's fiddly to get hold of considering its position in the rear door card. Searching around can also cause potential scratches with rings or watches. A little search on ebay found me these BMW genuine part seat belt holders that slot into the headrest posts and are adjustable. I was lucky that the maximum adjustment range fitted the TT perfectly so now the belt is held out in front of the seat corner making it a whole lot easier to reach! 8) It may not be too everyone's taste but I think they look and feel very OEM and for £15 you can't go wrong. Just a quick unhooking from the holding allows the seat to be popped forward if need's be.
> 
> I think the application should suit both the Coupe and Roadster fine.
> 
> These ones were listed as being adjustable whereas other ebay sellers said they weren't. Seeing as they're a genuine BMW part I think they should all be the same. If anyone else is interested just ask the seller to check if there are several slotted grooves in the metal connecting rods that allow for adjustment. They also come with 2 sets of rubber inserts for the headrest posts. 12mm is the one that fits the TT. Anyway, here are some pics for you all to see my "latest mod" !


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Naresh said:


> Not sure on how the Roadster ones come off as would have assumed the are the same as the coupe (release button on one of the posts).
> 
> Actually the Coupe ones are quite fiddly to remove due to limited space. You need to slide the seats all the way back then tilt forward to remove.


 Hi Naresh i found this ? http://forums.thecarlounge.net/zerothread?id=4555998 So should be sorted now. Thanks matey for the help. 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

j4zz_x said:


> Isnt that a bit of a @$$ to get someone sitting in the back if thats in the way?
> Not that you have people sitting in the back that often.
> 
> The second picture shows that the belt is just slotted into the bracket so only a 2 second job to unhook if you ever have a "passenger" or need to place a bag on the back seat. :wink:


[/quote]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good picture here:










Can you not buy this from a BMW Main Dealer? It's usually next day delivery.

Joe


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess you could buy it from the main dealer as well yes, just may cost a few pounds more. I got it alot cheaper from a private seller on ebay who only had the one.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Naresh said:


> I guess you could buy it from the main dealer as well yes, just may cost a few pounds more. I got it alot cheaper from a private seller on ebay who only had the one.


Cheers Naresh. Do you know to which BMW it is fitted?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Any chance of a part No.
i have a contact at BMW !!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I think it was a 3 series but they sell them for all the range. It's probably best you ask them if they have adjusting notches in the bars that hold the 2 pieces together. I will post up a picture of this tonight. A quick question to an ebay seller should also answer your question. I would find it odd if BMW didn't supply these with notches for all the range. Mine came with a BMW instruction paper.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

les said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > buy online here.
> ...


I must have bought the last one last night then.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

kite said:


> Any chance of a part No.
> i have a contact at BMW !!


PART NUMBER 52 30 0 302 425


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Last one left here on the ebay ad labelled as "universal".

EBAY LINK


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, there expensive, and yes they are for the 3 series.

Check out: http://www.bmminiparts.com/PartDetails. ... B42D952DC4

£7.00 + VAT + P&P = around £12 mark 

Hurry though...last one left!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just about to recommend checking bmminiparts.com. Very good service and fast delivery times... I think they're about £22 direct from BMW too (the site I use only has prices in Euros... They're down as €22 for the pair on there and the price for BMW parts in pounds is usually the same, once VAT is added).


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

anTTony said:


> Wow, there expensive, and yes they are for the 3 series.
> 
> Check out: http://www.bmminiparts.com/PartDetails. ... B42D952DC4
> 
> ...


Just bought one!

Cheers for that!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

barton TT said:


> kite said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of a part No.
> ...


BMW say they normally keep them in stock and are expecting a delivery in the normal course of business. The price is £19.95 for the pair. I've been told they fit all the BMW range, presumably because they are adjustable. The advantage of buying them from the dealer is that you can check to see if they fit the TT before buying them but they cost more than they do on ebay.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJSTER said:


> anTTony said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there expensive, and yes they are for the 3 series.
> ...


Saj

Was there a delivery charge and what was the total price including vat and delivery? I'm just licking my wounds here and trying to justify buying from the dealer :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Joe,

£8.05 inc VAT for the holders
£4.31 inc VAT for delivery 1st class

Total £12.36 

Saj


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJSTER said:


> Joe,
> 
> £8.05 inc VAT for the holders
> £4.31 inc VAT for delivery 1st class
> ...


Thank you Saj

Looks like I'll be going into the dealer with an ETOS requisition order. I should get 15% 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > buy online here.
> ...


Les

I'm selling these for one old penny. Unfortunately I'm out of stock at the moment. Hurry because when they come back in the price will surely rise :lol:

Joe


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

The clue was in the:

£7 + vat + p&p = £12 mark! lol

glad you got it sorted, was a good price!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

anTTony said:


> The clue was in the:
> 
> £7 + vat + p&p = £12 mark! lol
> 
> glad you got it sorted, was a good price!


I got trampled in the rush, hence I overlooked the obvious. What are we all like when it comes to gadgets and mods?

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


 Joe, get some more and let me know when you have sold them all again. I will have a look on eBay for an old penny, will a bent one do :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Good find - a great price if you can get hold of any.

Here is a pic as promised of the rods showing how they get adjusted. You just pull the plastic ends until the they are aligned with the last notch on both ends of each rod. This setting fits the TT perfectly which I believe is a 150mm width.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh,

I tried to call you today! No answer!

I wanted to tell you about some news regarding my old car that may interest you. Probably best you call me so i can tell you over the phone.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry if someone has asked this already as I havent gonr through the whole thread but IO have looked on ebay at this and I cant seem to find if they come in pairs. Also, does the measurements of the tt headrest line up with the bmw headrests, or will I have to do some diy cutting to only slot it through one headrest hole?
cheers.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

sorry it does say pair supplied so not to worry aboout that question. Just the lining of the headrest measurements please?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

smithtt said:


> sorry it does say pair supplied so not to worry aboout that question. Just the lining of the headrest measurements please?


The previous response/photo shows how it adjusts to fit the TT :?



Naresh said:


> Good find - a great price if you can get hold of any.
> 
> Here is a pic as promised of the rods showing how they get adjusted. You just pull the plastic ends until the they are aligned with the last notch on both ends of each rod. This setting fits the TT perfectly which I believe is a 150mm width.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks turboman i didnt go through the hole posts. thank u i will buy them in the morning.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

For anyone buying them on ebay just ask the seller if the rods in the picture I posted have those notches on and you'll be fine. The ones I bought came as a pair and labelled as universal with a range of 110-150mm. They only fitted mine when adjusted to the maximum range (last notch on both ends of the rod). Just pull them apart firmly to remove, and then reposition and fit.

I wonder if this will become as popular a part as the LCR splitter?? :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh please call me!


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Neb said:


> is there any safety concerns with this? Only reason I ask is that you've changed the angle the belt tightens/loosens so in the event of an accident, unless that 'mod' is metal it would probably snap, leaving slack in the belt, potentially causing worse results


I thought the same? Nice idea but does look like in the event of a crash that thing will snap giving you a slack seatbelt...

Face, meet Steering wheel......


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

foxie said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > is there any safety concerns with this? Only reason I ask is that you've changed the angle the belt tightens/loosens so in the event of an accident, unless that 'mod' is metal it would probably snap, leaving slack in the belt, potentially causing worse results
> ...


I do understand your concerns about this but if that was the case why is it a geuine after-market BMW product? Surely it would have undergone all the necessary safety tests, and even so, when the seat belt is tightend in the event of a crash the bracket will easily give way and I doubt it would leave any slack in the belt. If it did then it would be removed from sale immediately. Just my view anyway.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Naresh said:


> foxie said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


Good points all round. One advantage of my arrangement is that is doesn't change the Audi configuration, so no insurance or safety anxiety. The belt functions as it always has. On the other hand BMW must know what they are doing, safety wise. The only other consideration will be the position of the gadget in relation to the seat and door post when fitted to a car other than a BMW.

The gadget is cute though. My extra docking thing is not cute :lol: :roll: I get mine tomorrow with a bit of luck.










Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Good points all round. One advantage of my arrangement is that is doesn't change the Audi configuration, so no insurance or safety anxiety. The belt functions as it always has. On the other hand BMW must know what they are doing, safety wise. The only other consideration will be the position of the gadget in relation to the seat and door post when fitted to a car other than a BMW.
> 
> The gadget is cute though. My extra docking thing is not cute :lol: :roll: I get mine tomorrow with a bit of luck.
> 
> ...


 Joe, does that help with the old Arthur in the shoulder and do you have some sort of device to enable you to empty your bladder irrigation device on the other side or does Judy have to do that manually for you :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

les said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Good points all round. One advantage of my arrangement is that is doesn't change the Audi configuration, so no insurance or safety anxiety. The belt functions as it always has. On the other hand BMW must know what they are doing, safety wise. The only other consideration will be the position of the gadget in relation to the seat and door post when fitted to a car other than a BMW.
> ...


 PS I noticed you have a small patch of Velcro on the buckle ...is that so you can whip your wig off in the case of an emergency while taking your seat belt off.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Naresh said:


> foxie said:
> 
> 
> > Neb said:
> ...


Mate,

tried calling you and responding to your post.

please could you call me

07515 482 580


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good afternoon Les

Your last few posts have been classics. That's why your cruises are so good. Belly laughs all the way. It's nice to be able to read your friendly banter even though I'm usually at the butt of your witty remarks, and long may it continue:lol: :lol: (I think I might regret that last remark).

Keep up the revs :wink:

Joe (Help the Aged and Zimmer Cruise Coordinator)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Good afternoon Les
> 
> Your last few posts have been classics. That's why your cruises are so good. Belly laughs all the way. It's nice to be able to read your friendly banter even though I'm usually at the butt of your witty remarks, and long may it continue:lol: :lol: (I think I might regret that last remark).
> 
> ...


 Ho Joe and always good to meet you and your good lady, as long as you know and take it in all good fun mate :wink: Feel free to fire back anytime both barrels if need be. :lol: 
BTW did you know they also do a cruise control for your Zimmer now. :roll: Don't think it will be much good for you though as there is an automatic limiter on it that will only allow you to do the limit of each road you are on. :x I have heard it does save old racers licences though so might just be what you need. :roll:

Psssst Judy :idea: if you are reading this and are stuck for what to get Joe for Christmas there's an idea for you :wink:


----------



## percolated (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi all

i thought i would take this opportunity to ask everyone who cares about driver (& passenger) safety, to check the position of the lap part of your seat-belt next time you're driving,
it should sit across the bony parts of your pelvis on the sides, called the "ASIS". For as long as it's over these bony parts, your pelvis absorbs the force of the belt on collision. If it sits higher, like across your belly or just under your navel, then you dramatically increase the chance of rupturing organs in a head on collision.

i know, not entirely related to the thread, but here nonetheless...

:roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Well folks all done and dusted  Next day from BMW but not the best price. However I had a nice time in their reception area drinking their Galaxy Hot Chocolate and eating their biscuits whilst reading issue 136 of EVO   I also picked up the brochure and price list for the 335i Petrol Coupe. So all in all a nice experience and I wasn't bothered by any hard sell sales person.

The diameter of my TT chrome 'legs' from the head rest is 12mm and the distance between the 'legs' is 150mm so I had to adjust the belt holder to maximum to suit.

It's a nice looking gadget and have yet to experience using it. It raises the belt slightly which might help with the problem some people have concerning the angle the belt passes over their shoulder. I suspect the less attractive seat belt docking arrangement that I already have is functionally better, but not as good looking. (see pic above). If I was into takeaways I could hang a carrier bag off the BMW version whilst driving home lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine arrived today i will post pics tomorrow once fitted in the roadster.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Mine arrived today also, Fitted and work a treat, have also ordered some of those belt retainer clips, so the actual buckle sits at the top.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

basky said:


> Mine arrived today also, Fitted and work a treat, have also ordered some of those belt retainer clips, so the actual buckle sits at the top.


Doesn't your belt already have the retainer fitted. Where did you order it from?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

i bought mine today looked good and then went to put my seatbelt on and the holder bit where the belt pulls kept snapping. So I refunded the cheap piece of rubbish.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

smithtt said:


> i bought mine today looked good and then went to put my seatbelt on and the holder bit where the belt pulls kept snapping. So I refunded the cheap piece of rubbish.


Can't say Ive had that problem, mine works perfectly as intended. :roll:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

it was a great idea but I fitted it correctly and when i went for my belt the moving part fired itself forward. I took it back to the parts store and even demonstrated how rubbish the design was on their own demo cars. He was appaled so I don't think they will be stocking them in the future.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

All fitted now mine works great as the seat belt comes from the rear i think it might even work better than those who have fitted in the coope as your belt are from the side.  well pleased just what i have been looking for. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

smithtt said:


> i bought mine today looked good and then went to put my seatbelt on and the holder bit where the belt pulls kept snapping. So I refunded the cheap piece of rubbish.


Thats what happened to mine! 

It was the passenger side one. I think it was because the seat was right back, as far as it goes - and the angle from the seatbelt exit on the door pillar to the holder was too severe, hence it snapping! :? As it wasnt specifically designed for the TT there are limitations to its use IMO.

Driver side one, with seat forward works fine.

Saj


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I must say it's strange that yours has snapped like that. My seat is all the way back and the bracket is still intact after a week's use of pulling the seatbelt on twice a day. Have you put them on the right way- L for passenger side and R for driver's? :? It may also to do with the incline of the seatback as well putting excessive forced on the clip. I tend to drive with the seat in a more upright position so maybe that helps to keep the bracket intact.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm having no problems so far  in fact because it slightly raises the belt as it goes over my shoulder it feels more comfy. Judy likes the fact that it sits a litle higher too 

Incidentally, while I was fitting it I checked the bolt that holds the seat belt bracket to the floor pan/chassis and it was only a little more than finger tight  so I checked both sides. The passanger side was very tight; both bolts are now torqued down. I wouldn't have known that, had I not bought the holder. I must admit it is a bit flimsy and I'm surprised it's a BMW part. As I said in my earlier post it could also be used to hang a carrier bag with your takeaway in it :lol:

Both our seats are as high as they will go and as far forward as is possible. My seat is leaning back a lot to give the arms length position 

Good point about left and right. That could be overlooked. L&R are stamped on the underside of the holder.



















Joe


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Naresh said:


> I must say it's strange that yours has snapped like that. My seat is all the way back and the bracket is still intact after a week's use of pulling the seatbelt on twice a day. Have you put them on the right way- L for passenger side and R for driver's? :? It may also to do with the incline of the seatback as well putting excessive forced on the clip. I tend to drive with the seat in a more upright position so maybe that helps to keep the bracket intact.


Naresh

Never noticed the left/right markings - I fixed them by looking at your photos and looking now at Joes, I have mounted them correctly.

As I say, my drivers one is fine in my seating position but I have my passenger seat all the way back (as no one ever gets in the rear) and when I tested it - it snapped the FIRST time! I am pretty certain its down to the fact that the seat in that postion is almost inline with the door pillar and the angle of the seatbelt is too acute :?

Saj


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Saj, did it just unclip at the join or actually break? I'd check mine but my front seat always has my son's car seat in there. If your driver's one is fine just re-adjust the passenger seat accordingly perhaps? Either way I love the mod and feel it's added a little luxury feature despite being a piece of plastic. Looking forward to seeing how it looks on a roadster.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

If iwas to buy it again I would have to add a little smithtt touch to it by sealing off the joints where it clips so that it would never ever prise off or snap again. Alittle mastik would do the trick as I cant drive my car with the seat upright.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Naresh said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today also, Fitted and work a treat, have also ordered some of those belt retainer clips, so the actual buckle sits at the top.
> ...


 Hi, No the roaster doesn't seem to come with them for some odd reason. Have a small plastic loop at the bottom of the belt, but it slides quite easily. I ordered these ? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Seatbelt-Buckle-R ... 19b6d5b8ea

Should do the trick nicley


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Roadster fitting.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I really dont understand how u guys are able to use it without snappping it. It strikes me as odd seeing as I used the part number Naresh sent out.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

smithtt said:


> I really dont understand how u guys are able to use it without snappping it. It strikes me as odd seeing as I used the part number Naresh sent out.


What part number? I posted a link to a couple of places on ebay who were selling identical items to mine. I think it was Barton TT who posted the actual BMW part number. It may well be the orientation of your seat that's putting excessive force on the bracket.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

smithtt said:


> I really dont understand how u guys are able to use it without snappping it. It strikes me as odd seeing as I used the part number Naresh sent out.


My drivers side one works perfectly - it IS down to the angle/position of your seat.

I had a look at my passenger side one, just now, and the seat belt 'exit' on the door pillar is a little in front of the actual seat in the CURRENT position - hence it snapping/clipping off! Operator error 

Saj


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

cheap design, i would rather the one they put on the e46 convertibe which are biult into the seat. They look more solid. Obviously I cant fit that too my seat so I may aswell do the coat hange seat belt holder mod that Wak told me about.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice idea Naresh i may just get some of these.


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Naresh,

Top draw mod, fitted mine today.....  
Ticks all the boxes, looks good, easily fitted, easy to remove if required,
has a useful purpose and as far as mods go cheap..... 

Big pat on the back deserved.

Jay


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

jayTTapp said:


> Naresh,
> 
> Top draw mod, fitted mine today.....
> Ticks all the boxes, looks good, easily fitted, easy to remove if required,
> ...


Thanks. Glad you like the mod. Have a few more coming.................. 8)


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Just got a set of these off the bay of e for, wait for it...............................................£12.50  well chuffed


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I think you have just found my next mod


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Barton, I have some of the parts ready to fit but am having trouble getting the headrests out, gis a clue please ?
Job done, removed the circlip. Thanks jas6004.
These are the ones I bought.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-SEAT-BELT-COM ... 23034448cb

They work fine on the roadster.

Keith


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like I started a bit of a trend here! [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

TTR said:


> Hi Barton, I have some of the parts ready to fit but am having trouble getting the headrests out, gis a clue please ?
> Job done, removed the circlip. Thanks jas6004.
> These are the ones I bought.
> 
> ...


I bought mine from the same seller too  Must go out and fit them in a minute.

Josh


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

nice mod shame it dont work for me


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Got mine, fitted to her car, 3 miles to work and I get told to remove them.
The seatbelt cuts into her neck...if onlt she was taller. :?


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Help...can somebody point me in the direction of the ones that are adjustable, are they BMW OEM? I emailed an ebay seller asking him if they were and his response was one worded "no".

Thanks


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Colster, ask the seller for a picture of the rods. If they have grooves like in the pictures i posted here they are adjustable despite what he/she says. Alternatively email my picture to the seller and ask if they match up.

I doubt BMW would have made ond adjustable and the other one not.


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

cheers naresh for this mod

had this problem the other day, in that the seat belt buckle getting caught in between the sill and the door

problem solved


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Good to see my little mod still going strong. I've now also found that it works great for having a high back booster seat in the front of the car for my son as it helps keep the belt buckle up by the top corner of the seat so I can easily reach over and lock it in place once he's jumped in. 8)


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Blast from the past. Will these ones be suitable?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0773604370

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

The chrome rods have notches in the ends underneath, as described earlier in thread, so you can supposedly pull them out or push in to suit the TT headrest pitch......added to ebay watch for later......


----------

